# Is this Pay serious?



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

This is today, Saturday, lots of big events, lots of pimetime rides:

If I subtract $0.53/mile at 170 miles so:

104.38
- 90.1
--------
I made $14.28 in 9.5 hrs or $1.50/hr woot!

<3 Lyft Los angeles


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> This is today, Saturday, lots of big events, lots of pimetime rides:
> 
> If I subtract $0.53/mile at 170 miles so:
> 
> ...


That screenshot is showing your FARES isn't it? If so, Lyft takes 20% of that for playing match-maker.

But to answer your question, the pay is not "serious". It's sad. My teenage son makes more $$$ per hour than I do with his summer job...cleaning off tables at Olive Garden.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Haha, I forgot. Let's see 104.38x .8 = 83.5 - 90.1. I made a million dollars!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Haha, I forgot. Let's see 104.38x .8 = 83.5 - 90.1. I made a million dollars!


Since you've been a member of this forum (and I assume a Lyft driver?) since 2014, I don't understand why you seem to be surprised.

That being said, I don't think many of your 22 fares today were actually "Prime Time". Other San Francisco drivers are reporting higher earnings from less work. But you've been driving for a couple of years, so you must know what you're doing.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea I used to drive in SF since July 2013. I can make good money in SF. LA is another story. I did have a lot of primetimes. I'll upload the daily summary tomorrow.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Just because there are lots of events going on, doesn't mean it should be massively busy. Last weekend in Denver there were three different large events, very slow weekend. This weekend, nothing going on, pretty busy, nothing to write home about, but busier than the previous.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I'm just about done with Lyft, they're no better than Uber! Rates are the same, app manipulation is just as bad too. Lyft lost my respect when they started with the low acceptance rating header on every ride request. Yea my acceptance rating has tanked because I have to filter out all these 23+ min away hails, and Line rides that don't even cover my gas.......


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Uber and Lyft are almost identical. And they both suck. If you're going to drive you need to do whatever is most valuable at the time. You have a Mercedes you always talk about. Do they not have Uber Select where you're at?


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Here


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of short rides.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

that's pretty normal. its pretty rare to get an airport ride. And if you do get an airport ride, the que maxes out at 40 people so you have basically no chance to get a ride back, they say you will get in trouble if the que is maxed and you still wait around there. So you have to be extremely lucky to get in. So many people in LA use the service to go 2 blocks its amazing.

Dont forget it took 10.5 hours to do that little bit. And the overall distance to get to people was longer than the distance they rode.

One guy made me wait 4 minutes and 32 seconds... i hate those people.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Been driving LA since July 2015. I know what's up.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

I know most people I talk to use lyft because they like the service better, not because of price. Lyft doesnt have to try and compete on a price level with uber, they have to provide a better service. And lowering from $1/mile to $.88 doesnt change anything on riders banks, but it really does for us.

Lyft/uber should not take commission on minimum priced rides, nor should they charge safe ride fees on those either.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Many of my Lyft rides take it because they perceive it to be cheaper. Without PT or Surge, they are basically the same price in my market, but often Uber is surging and Lyft isn't, so they call Lyft.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

From my experience pax say they take Lyft because it surges less than Uber so they get a cheaper fare.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Here


rough 10 hours for ya....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Dang what the min fare there ? 

It's $5 in Denver so at least the short rides are paying min of $4


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Dang what the min fare there ?
> 
> It's $5 in Denver so at least the short rides are paying min of $4


$3.50 min fare on regular Lyft. 
$3.00 min fare on Line.

Don't think this won't happen in your markets. Lyft is not as driver friendly as you might think.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

macchiato said:


> $3.50 min fare on regular Lyft.
> $3.00 min fare on Line.
> 
> Don't think this won't happen in your markets. Lyft is not as driver friendly as you might think.


I would say I agree but we were $4 they raised it to $5. 3 days later Uber raised their minimum by a buck also


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Denver must be one of the few driver friendly cities.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Many of my Lyft rides take it because they perceive it to be cheaper. Without PT or Surge, they are basically the same price in my market, but often Uber is surging and Lyft isn't, so they call Lyft.


Yep. Just had a passenger who was dinged $98 for a Uber ride last year. He will never risk it happening again.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Passengers just need to wise up and just take it the high surge out of a surge zone and rerequest a non surge ride. 

Will drivers like that? No. Will they get low rated? 100%.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Passengers just need to wise up and just take it the high surge out of a surge zone and rerequest a non surge ride.
> 
> Will drivers like that? No. Will they get low rated? 100%.


Are you saying passengers should wait for the surge to drop or are you saying they should drop the pin in a non surging zone and call the driver ?
I get the wrong pin every once in a while and I just wait the 5 min at the pin location and collect a cancel fee , if they obviously did it to go to a lower surge zone or non surge zone


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

No, so a work around to high surge is to take a ride at a high surge/pt out to an area where there is no surge/pt. then request another ride where no surge/pt is applied. When you're going long distances, this will save pax so much money.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh okay I get it , honestly never thought about that lol


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd say it's sort of "cheating" the driver but it's fair game. 

Will I rate a passenger low for this sort of behavior? All day.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Denver must be one of the few driver friendly cities.


Like the only driver friendly city! Chicago is a total dump, couldn't pay me enough to drive in that warzone!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

macchiato said:


> $3.50 min fare on regular Lyft.
> $3.00 min fare on Line.
> 
> Don't think this won't happen in your markets. Lyft is not as driver friendly as you might think.


Lyft has to follow Uber's footsteps to stay solvent.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Lyft has to follow Uber's footsteps to stay solvent.


Doesn't matter when there are tons of drivers on the road.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

That is how LA works, people are requesting ride for 2 blocks, and those are 50%+ of the rides so there is no money to be made. However I did manager to figure out few ways to improve my earning which I cannot share ATM and it is still not good money that I would like to make, but better than when I started. 
Basically, you need to know where to go, when to turn app off, and on, and that is it. And you cant always be nice.

Last night, it was surging in Hollywood like always, guy requested ride near me, 1 minute, I got there, 2.0 surge, waiting a minute, he is calling and asking me where am I, and he is 6 minutes away( I know that area was surging more), so I didnt feel like driving 6 minutes away for his nasty drunk ass, so I juts waited at that spot for 5 minutes and collected $4. 
I felt bad and was thinking to just cancel with no payment, but I figured is he is in West Hollywood at 3AM, paying surge, he will survive without $5 and I need money to fix up my car from those jackasses and LA roads.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Last night, it was surging in Hollywood like always, guy requested ride near me, 1 minute, I got there, 2.0 surge, waiting a minute, he is calling and asking me where am I, and he is 6 minutes away( I know that area was surging more), so I didnt feel like driving 6 minutes away for his nasty drunk ass, so I juts waited at that spot for 5 minutes and collected $4.
> I felt bad and was thinking to just cancel with no payment, but I figured is he is in West Hollywood at 3AM, paying surge, he will survive without $5 and I need money to fix up my car from those jackasses and LA roads.


I use to feel bad about collect cancel fees but not anymore u feel like it's good education. If every driver just caters to people who are too stupid to use a simple application, then it just hurts the next driver. Getting a $5 or $10 fee is a good lesson

The other night I arrived at an uber select pick up waited the 5 min called the guy no answer. I'm sitting right next to the outdoor patio and there is a group of 3 people there so I figure it's not them. I wait another 90 seconds and cancel then as I'm driving away the guy stands up and yells that he was finishing his drink (mind u I was 9 min away when he requested so he had plenty of time) I said sorry you'll have to request a new driver and took off. I ignored his ping when it came through. He got charged $10 because hedidnt care about my time and didn't answer his phone or text I sent him.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> This is today, Saturday, lots of big events, lots of pimethae rides:
> 
> If I subtract $0.53/mile at 170 miles so:
> 
> ...


First, this is only even close to accurate if your driving cost is actually 53/cents. Unless you drive a truck that takes 93 octane and get 17miles to the gallon, I don't it's accuract

2nd, if you drove 170 miles but only got paid $100 i have to assume your per mile rate is low. Youcan't make any money when your rate sucks saltine monkey balls. Quit ASAP


----------

